# Project managment Processes



## أبوكمال (13 ديسمبر 2008)

للتسهيل... وعباره عن ملخص صفحة اكسل فيها كل المدخلات ، الادوات والاساليب التقنيه ، المخرجات للعمليات في ادارة المشاريع

مفيده جدا خصوصا عندما تكون في وقت تحضيرك لامتحان ال pmp


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ملخص مفيد ورائع

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم ابو كمال

سينفع كل من يريد ان يلقي نظرة تلخيصية سريعة 
على منهج ال PMI في ادارة المشروعات 
كعلاقة المعارف العلمية ( Knowledge Area) مع خطوات ادارة المشروع (Project Management Processes )

هدية جميلة لنا جميعا

مشكورا اخونا الكريم


----------



## مهندس126 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك فعلا مفيدة


----------



## ssal1979 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## جمال السيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## msadek80 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا يا اخى 
و قريبا سوف احمل نفس الملف لكن للإصدار الثالث من Pmbok


----------



## msadek80 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*نفس الكلام لكن للإصدار الثالث*

اتمنى ان يستفيد منة الجميع


----------



## اشرف الجنيدي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك اكثر


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكـــــــــــــــــــــم الله كل خير


----------



## salloumf (24 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much
wallah u give it on time 
today i'll start studying ITTO
and i was surprised when i saw your file
really thanks


----------



## gadag (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي تسابقكم لافاده الناس وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتها


----------



## sameh76 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks a lot
Ramadan Kareem


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## المهندس فراس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## nofal (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## crown2 (14 أبريل 2015)

thank you


----------



## engsamb (21 أبريل 2015)

شكرا طرح مفيد


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 أبريل 2015)

​​


----------

